# Nokia 2.3 Android phone



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to delete the screen lock icon from my phone. I have not set a pin, password etc to lock it. There is no option under Security, Screen Lock to select None. I don't want it there.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_us/support/nokia-2-3-user-guide/lock-or-unlock-your-phone


----------



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks but my phone does not have the option NONE under select method to lock phone. It only has the other 3. ??


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

All I can do is point you to the user guide. If your phone doesn't match the user guide, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What version of Android OS?


----------

